# advice



## publicsafety (May 25, 2016)

missing half of my fingers on one hand ,does anyone have an idea how to get a tight grip when i really can only wrap my dominit hand around the pistol an not a good grip on my other hand,


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Get a slimmer, yet heftier gun with a more manageable trigger and shoot with a curled thumb. A 9mm 1911 would be my first suggestion.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

For years, people shot hand guns with one hand. Bullseye shooters still do. 

The first step is to realize it can be done and you can do it. 

The next part is to build up your shooting hand and arm strength AND practice shooting. This can be concurrent. Shoot a couple times a week - as you can - and during your non-shooting time, work with a grip exerciser or similar device. In the old days, people would fill up a gallon jug with water and hold it out in shooting position for increasing lengths of time. (You might want to start with the jug less than full, but make up your own mind.) 

Shooting. Start reasonably close and use big targets. (Which may depend on your range and so forth.) With the one (full) hand you have, build up your skill and confidence. When you can shoot the big, close target to your satisfaction, move back or reduce the target size. (Again, your range may limit what you do.) Remember; ten good, concerted and effective shots fired with proper success beats one hundred rounds just blasted 'that way'. Practice and training is effective if done with dedication and attention to detail. Not bulk. And don't work yourself into fatigue and expect your mind and body to do their best.

Continue as needed. Caution; this will not avail overnight. It will take some time and effort and possibly discomfort. It may take several months or years. I promise, if you do nothing, those months and years will pass anyway.


----------

